# Ink smudging after wash



## RichNation (Aug 8, 2015)

If the ink is smudged (bleeding?) around after running the shirt through the washer and dryer, does that mean that I didn't flash dry it long enough?

I'm using water based ink and have a 16"x16" flash dryer.


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

Correct, it is not fully cured.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

How long are you keeping it under the flash?


----------



## RichNation (Aug 8, 2015)

I was keeping it under for about 90secs. The problem is that I didn't realize those things take a little time to get warmed up so I just plugged it in and counted to 90 lol.

I believe if I let it warm up first that the ink should dry.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

RichNation said:


> I was keeping it under for about 90secs. The problem is that I didn't realize those things take a little time to get warmed up so I just plugged it in and counted to 90 lol.
> 
> I believe if I let it warm up first that the ink should dry.


Umm, yeah, that will help. 

90 to 120 seconds sounds about right. You'll first see the garment start steaming. This is moisture evaporating from the ink. once the moisture stops, give it another minute or so under the heat for the actual curing process.


----------



## RichNation (Aug 8, 2015)

Cool thanks. As you can see I'm a fresh fish 

It's funny about the steam because when I first saw it I thought it was the ink burning up. I didn't even think about the moisture form the ink evaporating.


----------

